# Rolex - The Crown



## krbimaging (Oct 6, 2014)

I'm having a tough time trying to figure out which one I like more. Both represent the brand.. This could also go under ads but it's full blown Macro too. The funny thing I discovered is the stamp marks in the crown. That that was kinda cool.


----------



## _t_is_me_ (Oct 9, 2014)

I prefer the second one.


----------

